
Show HN: CheapHarry – Fb bot that helps you get the cheapest Amazon prices - trahn
https://m.me/cheapharry
======
trahn
Hey! :) So, I finally have my first Messenger chat bot out the door...
CheapHarry basically is a price monitor for amazon.com that lives inside
Facebook Messenger. Just send him a link to any amazon.com products or your
whole wish list and he will message you when prices drop (also, he tries to be
a little funny but maybe isn't... :D). Just an fyi: Amazon prices actually
fluctuate quite a bit and often it is worth trying to find a local low. :)

[https://m.me/cheapharry](https://m.me/cheapharry)

Any ideas on how to market? So far I am trying around with Fb ads a bit... PH
is on the list as well...

~~~
smt88
Why bot and not browser extension?

~~~
trahn
I feel it's easier to use for the average joe... My thinking is the average
user doesn't really install browser extensions (?) and is already on facebook.
Plus alerting with new price alerts should be quicker and easier to reach in
Messenger then via e-mail or in-browser.

~~~
smt88
Well, I think chatbots are easy enough that it's worth a try. I'm not saying
you shouldn't have built it.

It's just that a lot of people (most?) do their online shopping on mobile
devices, and switching apps and then copying/pasting URLs is kind of tough in
that context.

Anyway, just a question. Good luck!

~~~
trahn
Thx. Yeah, I mean it's just a try, will see.. :)

As for the mobile context: it should work with the native share functions in
mobile browsers. So no actual copy/pasting required. I might wanna show that
off in my "marketing" a little...

~~~
smt88
> _it should work with the native share functions in mobile browsers_

I honestly never thought about that. That's a much better workflow! And it
actually solves the problem of most mobile users being unable to install
plugins.

Sounds promising!

~~~
trahn
any ideas for getting it into users' hands?

